# A couple of Triumph desert sleds.



## Barfbucket (Jul 6, 2021)

1957 and 67 T110 street scramblers. I bought the 67 new, traded in my Bonnieville for it. It’s a beast to get out of deep mud.


----------



## Barfbucket (Dec 17, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> 1957 and 67 T110 street scramblers. I bought the 67 new, traded in my Bonnieville for it. It’s a beast to get out of deep mud.View attachment 1442378











Professional restoration is on going of the 57. A new old stock sub frame has been sourced to replace the top piece with gob welds. New chrome plating, new wheel rims/spokes, Magneto restored to 12 volts, tank cleaned and ready for paint. Mechanicals need to be rebuilt and a new wiring harness Installed. Twelve volt LED lighting system.  Seat to be recovered and a new exhaust has been ordered from England.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> View attachment 1528724
> 
> View attachment 1528725
> 
> Professional restoration is on going of the 57. A new old stock sub frame has been sourced to replace the top piece with gob welds. New chrome plating, new wheel rims/spokes, Magneto restored to 12 volts, tank cleaned and ready for paint. Mechanicals need to be rebuilt and a new wiring harness Installed. Twelve volt LED lighting system.  Seat to be recovered and a new exhaust has been ordered from England.



Sweet. Here is my 1969 Bonneville 650 restored.


----------



## Barfbucket (Dec 17, 2021)

Barfbucket said:


> View attachment 1528724
> 
> View attachment 1528725
> 
> Professional restoration is on going of the 57. A new old stock sub frame has been sourced to replace the top piece with gob welds. New chrome plating, new wheel rims/spokes, Magneto restored to 12 volts, tank cleaned and ready for paint. Mechanicals need to be rebuilt and a new wiring harness Installed. Twelve volt LED lighting system.  Seat to be recovered and a new exhaust has been ordered from England.





Nashman said:


> Sweet. Here is my 1969 Bonneville 650 restored.View attachment 1528819
> 
> View attachment 1528817
> 
> ...



Beautiful. There is an early restored 750 at a bar near here that they have on display. The 67 will just be preserved, rebuilt mechanicals and tank paint. I just want it to be a rider. The rear fender has broken out chunks and it’s curled up from me doing wheelies back in the 60s when I could do that stuff, so I’ll have a new back fender installed. My friends think I should keep the damaged fender for nostalgia but that’s silly.


----------

